# SAS-HDD über Sata-Anschluss möglich?



## Svenner0815 (11. September 2011)

*SAS-HDD über Sata-Anschluss möglich?*

Guten Tag , der Svenner hier. Ich habe eine frage, Ich war auf der suche nach einer schnellen Festplatte und bin bei Ebay auf eine SAS-Festplatte (Hitachi Ultrastar 15K600 HUS156060VLS600) gestoßen, SAS-Festplatten,da kamen bei mir nur  , naja schnell mal  und siehe da,sollen ja echt schnelle zugriffszeiten haben und wenn ich dann von transferraten um die 200Mb/s lese kommt es mir schon schnell vor, habe aber keine Ahnung was normale Sata-Platten so leisten. Dann habe Ich gelesen, das SAS und Sata kompatibel sein soll. Habe mir die Hitachi Ultrastar 15K600 HUS156060VLS600 zwischenzeitlich für nen Top-Preis von 90 Euro ersteigern können ( war 1 Monat im gebrauch und soll wohl keinen defekt aufweisen) und neu kosten die um die 360 Euro ! Jetzt stelle Ich mir die frage, ob man die nun auch über Sata 3 anschließen kann oder ob man zwingend einen SAS 600 Contoller braucht?
Diese scheinen ja nun auch nicht grad billig zu sein. Wenn ja wer könnte mir da den einen oder anderen Controller empfehlen? 

Ich hoffe das mir da jemand helfen kann, denn SAS Festplatten sind im Privat-Bereich ja nun nicht Typisch, hoffe nur das mir da jetzt kein totaler Fehlkauf passiert ist, habe noch nie was von SAS gehört , nur das die wohl in Serversystemen bei Unternehmen häufig eingesetzt werden, was denke ich ja nicht schlecht sein kann! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Svenner

Ps.: Das Sie mit 15000U/min nicht grad leise sein werden kann ich mir schon denken,aber wenn die Geschwindigkeit stimmt sehe ich mal drüber weg


----------



## TerrorPuschel (11. September 2011)

*AW: SAS-HDD über Sata-Anschluss möglich?*

Hi Svenner0815,

Willkommen in der PCGHX-Community.

Eine SAS-HDD wird nicht an einem SATA Controller laufen. anders herum ist das nicht das Problem.



> An einem SAS-Hostadapter lassen sich SAS- und SATA-Laufwerke parallel  betreiben. An einem SATA-Hostadapter funktioniert das aber nicht. Nur  der SAS-Standard sieht eine Protokoll-Erweiterung vor, mit der sich SAS-  und SATA-Geräte in einem gemischten Speichersystem betreiben lassen.



Hier der gesamte Beitrag zum Thema SAS Elektronik Kompendium.de Thema SAS


----------



## Svenner0815 (11. September 2011)

*AW: SAS-HDD über Sata-Anschluss möglich?*



TerrorPuschel schrieb:


> Hi Svenner0815,
> 
> Willkommen in der PCGHX-Community.
> 
> ...


 
Können Sie mir erzählen, wie stark der Geschwindigkeitsverlust wäre wenn man einen SAS-Controllen mit 300MB/s anstelle des 600ers nehmen würde,meistens kann man die geschwindigkeit ja nicht einfach halbieren oder funktioniert es hier so? Damit meine ich die tatsächliche und nicht die theoretische Geschwindigkeit. Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Svenner


----------



## XT1024 (11. September 2011)

*AW: SAS-HDD über Sata-Anschluss möglich?*

Aus dem Datenblatt: Sustained transfer rate (MB/sec, typ.) 198 to 119
 Eine einzelne Platte wird wohl keinen der controller aus- oder überlasten.
_SAS_ 2.0 (_6GB_/s) intercompatibility with _SAS_ (_3GB_/s



Svenner0815 schrieb:


> ... SAS Festplatten sind im Privat-Bereich ja   nun nicht Typisch, hoffe nur das mir da jetzt kein totaler Fehlkauf   passiert ist, habe noch nie was von SAS gehört , nur das die wohl in   Serversystemen bei Unternehmen häufig eingesetzt werden, was denke ich   ja nicht schlecht sein kann!
> ...
> Ps.: Das Sie mit 15000U/min  nicht grad leise sein werden kann ich mir  schon denken,aber wenn die  Geschwindigkeit stimmt sehe ich mal drüber  weg



Auf dem Schreibtisch würde ich so etwas nicht unbedingt haben wollen.   Selbst die (ersten) 10.000er S-ATA Platten waren auf Dauer sehr störend.
Zu der Lautstärke kommen noch Stromverbrauch, Temperatur und der sonst auch nicht benötigte controller.

Für was soll die denn eingesetzt werden?


----------



## Svenner0815 (11. September 2011)

*AW: SAS-HDD über Sata-Anschluss möglich?*

Also gedacht war sie halt als System-Festplatte und Ich habe mir einfach mal gedacht das es einen gewissen Geschwindigkeitsschub geben würde, das man dafür zwingend noch einen Controller für kaufen muss habe ich nicht geahnt,da ich ja nun völlig unwissend bin und es so verstanden habe das SAS und Sata kompatibel sind, wusste es aber nicht das dies nur in die eine Richtung funktioniert also Sata kompatibel zu SAS aber nicht anders herum. Wollte mir noch nen Z68 Board holen und einen 2500k oder 2600k.

Gibt es vielleicht auch irgenwelche Tricks , wie man diesen Controller noch umgehen könnte?

Und wie gesagt,Ich habe die Platte für 90 Euronen bekommen und 600 Gb bekommen,wenn ich bedenke was die SSd´s kosten, wobei die wohl noch etwas schneller sein werden, aber wie gesagt welche Festplatten wie schnell sind habe ich überhaupt kein plan, aber die 15000 U/min haben mich schon beeindruckt und der Preis von 90 Euro für eine 1 Monat alte Platte (bei neukauf ca. 360 Euro) haben mich fälschlicherweise vielleicht auch etwas zu Euphorisch gemacht. und unter Schnittstellen stand bei den Ebay Artikelmerkmalen unter Schnittstelle: SAS, SATA 2 . daher habe ich auch gedacht das Sie über Sata 2 funktioniert.

Oder kann man SAS per adapter irgendwie SATA-fähig bekommen? 

Oh man fragen über fragen, es ist schon alles sehr kompliziert, wenn man von nichts nen Plan hat


----------



## XT1024 (11. September 2011)

*AW: SAS-HDD über Sata-Anschluss möglich?*



Svenner0815 schrieb:


> Oder kann man SAS per adapter irgendwie SATA-fähig bekommen?


 In diese Richtung klappt das, hilft hier aber nicht.
Die Platte wird schons chnell sein aber das ist eine SSD auch, diese macht aber keinen Lärm und braucht keinen 100€+ controller.

Ich würde die SAS Platte verkaufen und für das Geld eine SSD Kaufen, wenn es schnell sein muss.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA:


> SATA-Geräte lassen sich über ein SCSI/ATA Translation Layer (SATL) auch an Serial Attached SCSI (SAS) nutzen, jedoch nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## OctoCore (11. September 2011)

*AW: SAS-HDD über Sata-Anschluss möglich?*

SAS benutzt ein erweitertes Übertragungsprotokoll... SATA ist eine Untermenge davon (einige Befehle werden auch "übersetzt") - deshalb läuft SATA auch an SAS-Controllern.
Die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit wird an einenm 3Gb/s-Controller nicht eingeschränkt - da laufen auch SSDs mit 250 oder mehr MB/s.
Mit Adaptern wird es wahrscheinlich nicht hinhauen - außer du meinst mit "Adapter" einen preiswerten separaten SAS-Controller für PCIe x2 oder x4.
Da muss man mit spitzem Bleistift mal nachrechnen, ob sich das lohnt. 
Ein Gewinn ist die Platte auf jeden Fall, weil sich solche Platten in erster Linie durch niedrige Zugriffszeiten auszeichnen (da kommt keine Consumerplatte ran), das merkt man recht deutlich - deutlicher als die reine Übertragungsrate.


----------



## Svenner0815 (13. September 2011)

*AW: SAS-HDD über Sata-Anschluss möglich?*

XT1024 linkte ja _SAS_ 2.0 (_6GB_/s) intercompatibility with _SAS_ (_3GB_/s ! 

Intercompatibility bedeutet ja nicht kompatibel , also kann ich eine SAS 2-hdd wohl nicht an einen sas 1-Controller anschließen,denke ich mal,weis es aber nicht 100%.  

habe jetzt mal wieder bei ebay nach Controllern geguckt und siehe da ! LSI MegaRAID SAS - Speichercontroller (RAID) - SAS-2 - PCI Express x4 für 90 Euro Sofortkauf ! 

Und schon kommt die nächste Frage auf ! fast kein Board und schon garnicht ein Z68 Board hat einen PCIe x4 Anschluss, kann man den Controller auch auf den x16 Grafikkartenslot einstecken oder zerraucht dann etwas?

Oh man ich bin ja so unwürdig habe ich glück, das unwissenheit keine Schmerzen bereitet und es Leute wie euch gibt !


----------



## mars321 (13. September 2011)

*AW: SAS-HDD über Sata-Anschluss möglich?*

Ich würd mal gucken ob du die Platte nicht für einen guten Preis wieder verkaufen kannst  Wenn die neu wirklich so teuer sind
und dann davon ne ssd kaufen


----------



## Svenner0815 (15. September 2011)

*AW: SAS-HDD über Sata-Anschluss möglich?*

Also,wenn Ich erlich bin,hat mich der reiz des unbekannten in den Bann gezogen ,Ich denke und hoffe nur das die Festplatte zu meiner Samsung-Sata-Platte mit 7.2k Umdrehungen doch einiges schneller ist, Versuche jetzt nen günstigen kompatiblen Controller zu finden. Seltsamerweise sind auf der HP nur SAS-Controller min 300MB/s angegeen obwohl es ne 600MB/s-Platte ist . Und da ich des Englischen ja nicht wirklich mächtig bin , frage ICh mich nur ob eine *LSI MegaRAID SAS Controller SAS-2 PCI-E S26361-F3554-L8*-Karte kompatibel ist. Und ob die PCIe x4-Karte auch in nen x16-Slot stecken kann,welches Consumer-Board hat denn schon nen x4 oder x8 Slot.

Wenn das jemand weis,Ihr wisst,Ich freue mich über eure posts!


----------



## XT1024 (15. September 2011)

*AW: SAS-HDD über Sata-Anschluss möglich?*

Der controller sollte passen, steht doch SAS-2 dabei.
Eine kleinere Karte (x4) passen und gehören in dem Fall in  den größeren slot (x16). Man kann auch eine Graka in einen x1 Platz stecken, wenn es passt - das könnte dann aber etwas langsamer sein...


----------



## schnuffel (15. September 2011)

*AW: SAS-HDD über Sata-Anschluss möglich?*

es geht mit adaptern
Neu Festplatte Adapter SAS auf SATA | eBay


----------



## XT1024 (15. September 2011)

*AW: SAS-HDD über Sata-Anschluss möglich?*

Sieht für mich aus wie S-ATA Laufwerk an SAS controller: SAS to SATA Drive Adapter


----------

